# Prepare yourself, Hedgerson's pictures are abundant!



## clovermoses (Aug 15, 2012)

My 9 month old baby Hedgerson, and all his glory!


----------



## clovermoses (Aug 15, 2012)

hedgerson Cont.


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

He's a cutie


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow, he's big for 9 months - and cute.


----------



## clovermoses (Aug 15, 2012)

momIImany said:


> Wow, he's big for 9 months - and cute.


I know, he just keeps growing! O: maybe it's something i'm feeding him xD


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Hedgerson is precious! He is quite the "camera hog." Some of your captions are hysterical such as "talk to the foot.........." I love every picture, but especially the one where he is licking his nose; it looks like he is snuggled in a big fluffy cloud!


----------



## clovermoses (Aug 15, 2012)

shetland said:


> Hedgerson is precious! He is quite the "camera hog." Some of your captions are hysterical such as "talk to the foot.........." I love every picture, but especially the one where he is licking his nose; it looks like he is snuggled in a big fluffy cloud!


thank you  he's always loved getting his picture taken xD he sits still until i get the picture! and yes the one where he's licking his nose is my screen saver  i have a huge fluffy comforter for MY bed, but really he's claimed it for his own


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

That first picture of him sleeping is adorable.


----------



## clovermoses (Aug 15, 2012)

GailC said:


> That first picture of him sleeping is adorable.


It's one of my favorites


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Awww, what a sweet little boy! How lucky that he likes the camera! 

And Hedgerson is one of my favorite names that I've heard for a hedgie. He's just all sorts of cute!


----------



## clovermoses (Aug 15, 2012)

abbys said:


> Awww, what a sweet little boy! How lucky that he likes the camera!
> 
> And Hedgerson is one of my favorite names that I've heard for a hedgie. He's just all sorts of cute!


Thank you! It suits his personality all he needs is a bowtie


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Adorable! So much personality


----------



## LittleWiseOwl (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness he is adorable. I love his little teefies in your signature


----------

